# Best Natures for Shaymin?



## Ruby (Apr 17, 2009)

In each of my Pokemon games, in the Pokemon Marts, there is a delivery man waiting for me to pick up a Shaymin from him.  I'm going to save in front of him and keep turning the game on and off till he gives me one with a good nature, and I need somebody to tell me which two natures I should try to get.  Can you help?


----------



## Felidire (Apr 17, 2009)

Aren't those Natures/IV's pre-set when.. -unable to explain- (My random guess is that no matter how many times you turn the game off and get the shaymin, it will be identical each and every time).

Um, to answer your question.. Depends what you want to use it for; It has a 100 base stat for everything, so I would go *bold*/*calm* for a tanking position, *timid*/*jolly* for a choice band position, or *Adamant*/*Modest *for a choice scarfer.. All depends.

Tell us what attacks you want it to know and we'll tell you the best nature.


----------



## Ruby (Apr 17, 2009)

No, I have tested and the Shaymin's nature does change each time.  

Well, which kind of Shaymin would you say is the most sought after?  Bold, calm, timid, jolly, adamant or modest?


----------



## Negrek (Apr 17, 2009)

"Most sought after" are probably timid, modest, and bold; timid and modest moreso than bold. It really depends on what you want to make the shaymin into, though.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 17, 2009)

This should be useful.


----------



## Ruby (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you all of you: without help, I'm almost entirely clueless about this kind of thing.  I've chosen the natures to get and now I'll go and get them.


----------

